# 2-day NCEES Structural Exam



## McEngr (Nov 16, 2010)

The one positive of the NCEES Structural Exam (2-day) is that there will be published study material by the creators of the exam. This means that there isn't as much paranoia about how the format and difficulty level is. Because Oregon had a 0% pass rate in 2009 for the SE III, I'm basically thinking I didn't pass in 2010. Therefore, I've already bought the book. I believe I will actually study diligently for this exam and pass it the first time. See below:

NCEES Study Materials


----------



## Hromis1 (Nov 16, 2010)

McEngr, I am already there with you...Started working that new NCEES book and problem set a last weekend, I am about 60% through it. FYI, they really do ask questions from the cold form steel manual in both the vertical and lateral portions. A few of the AISC questions in the lateral section have thrown me for a loop already. They are pushing SDC "D" items heavily.

Bottom line for me so far...I think generally think the AM multiple choice problems are "do-able" in both days. Time on the PM format has me scared in the vertical, have not tried the PM lateral yet...

I also note that many of the solutions so far do not appear to use items like interaction diagrams...all long hand solutions.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 16, 2010)

I've already bought the book as well. I haven't spent much time reviewing it yet, but I figure I might as well get it over with.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info McEngr.

I haven't bought the book. I plan on finding how I did on my exam and make plans early next year if things go south.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 16, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Thanks for the info McEngr.
> I haven't bought the book. I plan on finding how I did on my exam and make plans early next year if things go south.


From the sounds of things, kevo, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## greatjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

McEngr said:


> The one positive of the NCEES Structural Exam (2-day) is that there will be published study material by the creators of the exam. This means that there isn't as much paranoia about how the format and difficulty level is. Because Oregon had a 0% pass rate in 2009 for the SE III, I'm basically thinking I didn't pass in 2010. Therefore, I've already bought the book. I believe I will actually study diligently for this exam and pass it the first time. See below:
> 
> NCEES Study Materials



You said you did very well this time?


----------



## McEngr (Nov 16, 2010)

greatjohn said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > The one positive of the NCEES Structural Exam (2-day) is that there will be published study material by the creators of the exam. This means that there isn't as much paranoia about how the format and difficulty level is. Because Oregon had a 0% pass rate in 2009 for the SE III, I'm basically thinking I didn't pass in 2010. Therefore, I've already bought the book. I believe I will actually study diligently for this exam and pass it the first time. See below:
> ...


I think I did OK, but after seeing Oregon's results for the WA SE III is a mere zero percent pass rate, I think it's a little insurmountable.


----------



## Hromis1 (Nov 17, 2010)

I looked ahead in the sample exam. It does appear to be fairly well balanced. Taking problems from all possible materials and applications. One personal big negative: The morning sections still draw problems from AASHTO that we all have to take. I wish NCEES would drop that one for building folks. That's another 5 inch thick book with different load factors I really don't need or ever intend on using.

If the actual exam is this balanced, we may have a shot. I would 50% of the lateral problems in the AM revolve around SDC D....Oddly, the Lateral PM building problems look easier than the Vertical PM problems (from a time point of view). Blunty, a few of the exam questions nailed me on braced frames. They really work the quirks in the codes. I think I could do this exam, but would need 24 hours, not 16 to be comfortable. The sample exam was oddly light on "basic, normal" steel and concrete problems.

However, I now need to find a bigger cart for the exams. Maybe I can rent a pack mule, or hire a sherpa, or 2 or 3 young EIT's...


----------



## McEngr (Dec 6, 2010)

AASHTO for the PE Exam

The notes on this publication kinda make me leary of purchasing, but it's much cheaper than the full version... can anyone attest to how well this will prepare me for the SE 2-day?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 8, 2010)

McEngr said:


> The one positive of the NCEES Structural Exam (2-day) is that there will be published study material by the creators of the exam. This means that there isn't as much paranoia about how the format and difficulty level is. Because Oregon had a 0% pass rate in 2009 for the SE III, I'm basically thinking I didn't pass in 2010. Therefore, I've already bought the book. I believe I will actually study diligently for this exam and pass it the first time. See below:
> 
> NCEES Study Materials



If I will pass the PE Civil this OCt 2010, I will write the PE structural this Spring 2011, I have already contacted my board and they say I'm qualified to write PE structural whether I pass or not the PE civil Oct 2010. I will purchase this NCEES Structural book thats for sure.


----------



## greatjohn (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like I need to get prepared for the new 16 hours exam even though I feel very good after the WA SE III exam. I ordered the sample questions from NCEES yesterday.


----------



## civilengineer75 (Dec 19, 2010)

McEngr said:


> The one positive of the NCEES Structural Exam (2-day) is that there will be published study material by the creators of the exam. This means that there isn't as much paranoia about how the format and difficulty level is. Because Oregon had a 0% pass rate in 2009 for the SE III, I'm basically thinking I didn't pass in 2010. Therefore, I've already bought the book. I believe I will actually study diligently for this exam and pass it the first time. See below:
> 
> NCEES Study Materials



Where in oregon do you live? I am interested in forming a study group for the SE Exam near Portland. Thanks


----------



## McEngr (Dec 20, 2010)

civilengineer75 said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > The one positive of the NCEES Structural Exam (2-day) is that there will be published study material by the creators of the exam. This means that there isn't as much paranoia about how the format and difficulty level is. Because Oregon had a 0% pass rate in 2009 for the SE III, I'm basically thinking I didn't pass in 2010. Therefore, I've already bought the book. I believe I will actually study diligently for this exam and pass it the first time. See below:
> ...


I live near Salem now. It might be too far away to be worth it. Let me know the proximity of where you think you might meet. I can go as far as Wilsonville to the Portland area.


----------



## trees (Dec 20, 2010)

Does any know that what states in Northeast will provide 2-day structural engineer exam? I am thinking to take the SE exam but I don't want to travel ti IL or west coast. Thank you for your help.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 20, 2010)

trees said:


> Does any know that what states in Northeast will provide 2-day structural engineer exam? I am thinking to take the SE exam but I don't want to travel ti IL or west coast. Thank you for your help.


It will be administered by NCEES, so I would imagine your options are much more open than before. Chances are, if your state was administering the SE 2, you will be able to take it in that respective state. Of course, please check with your home state's board to get the official answer. Good luck!


----------



## trees (Dec 20, 2010)

McEngr said:


> trees said:
> 
> 
> > Does any know that what states in Northeast will provide 2-day structural engineer exam? I am thinking to take the SE exam but I don't want to travel ti IL or west coast. Thank you for your help.
> ...


Thanks. I know Maryland only has SE1. I hope MD can offer 2-day exam in the near future.


----------



## rockycro (Dec 21, 2010)

trees said:


> Does any know that what states in Northeast will provide 2-day structural engineer exam? I am thinking to take the SE exam but I don't want to travel ti IL or west coast. Thank you for your help.




I live in NJ and I have tried to register via the NCEES website for the SE exam with no luck. I have sent an email to ncees and I am currently awaiting a reply. I am not looking forward to traveling to Illinois.


----------



## trees (Dec 22, 2010)

rockycro said:


> trees said:
> 
> 
> > Does any know that what states in Northeast will provide 2-day structural engineer exam? I am thinking to take the SE exam but I don't want to travel ti IL or west coast. Thank you for your help.
> ...


I live in PA but very closed to NJ. Please let me know the NCEES' response. Thank you.


----------



## hansel (Jan 7, 2011)

trees said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > trees said:
> ...


Virginia is offering the two day SE exam but new applicantions due date might have passed. Check with dpor @ 804-367-8512.


----------



## sjtuchenyi (Feb 10, 2011)

hansel said:


> trees said:
> 
> 
> > McEngr said:
> ...


I checked the examination schedule of Va, they do have Structural II exam. but I think there are no SE license of State of Virginia


----------



## Casey (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't posted on this forum in ages... Thanks to Structural Ninja for adding me as a friend; thus, sending me a notification and making me curious as to what is going on here these days. Glad to see most of the regulars are still here.

For me, I didn't pass the WA SEIII, was a bit pissed off and then life took over as we added a new son to our family in very early 2010 and now I don't have time to surf the internet as much as before... let alone find time to study for any exams...

I am very interested to hear from people that are going to do this two day exam on how it is...

I figure I'll be doing this exam rather than attempting to do the WA SEIII exam again. I got my ass handed to me on that one... It was tough and I think the people grading were even tougher...

Personally, I found the NCEES SE II exam very easy in comparison, so I think this two day exam by NCEES should be easier as well. Plus, it's too costly for me to fly down to Seattle carrying over 100lbs in books (I pulled my arm after the exam trying to carry them to my car); whereas, I can take the 3 hour drive to the province's capital and do the exam in their boardroom in their plush, comfy office chairs (and I can use my dolly for the books!).

For those acting as guinea pigs, good luck come April!


----------



## John Martin (Mar 24, 2011)

Its nice one provides a lots of information on topic also provide more information on topic.


----------

